# "Yellow Corn" M3 for sale



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

aren't the PTG cars less than $150k?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6056&item=1875341782


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I bet it's fast


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Hey Raffi, aren't you looking for a BMW race car?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Hey Raffi, aren't you looking for a BMW race car?  *


Thanks for reminding me I need a sh!tload of money... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

:angel:


----------

